# 7-Yr Old Lands Monster Flounder



## Twinbo (Nov 18, 2008)

Although he didn't gig this huge flatty, I thought you'd all like to see his trophy anyway. Adam (7)caught this one on a jig, all by his lonesome from his family's dock in Orange Beach. His dad netted it when Adam got it to the dock, but dad never touched the pole. This is one of many nice fish that Adam and his older brother , Austin have caught.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a stud.I have gigged lots of flounder but never one that big.I'm jelouse. Congrats to him:bowdown


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

Great to see a kid with a huge smile and a huge fish! congrats!


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice flounder....Way to go....:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

AWSOME JOB- :bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

My gosh! Did you guys happen to get a weight on it? Congrats!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Twinbo (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Shiznik!

The matweighed 6lbs on accurate scales.


----------



## jbondu1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go Adam :bowdown :hungry


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice flat fish dude:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thats a beauty!! I'm 47 years old and have never cought one that big. Good job big guy!!!


----------



## TheBeerMan (Aug 22, 2009)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown NICE!!!!!


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

This is how it starts..


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I was just wondering how long it was? I would guess 27 inches.

Deadeye


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome Flounder there Adam, Good Job. :usaflag


----------



## ocean buzzard (Mar 6, 2008)

Great catch! That's Huge!!!


----------

